# Netzlaufwerk verbinden klappt nicht W2K



## PrometheusXlc (12. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich habe ein recht undurchsichtiges Problem. WIr haben mehrere W2K Rechner an der Uni, welche sich an einem Samba Server einloggen. Soweit so gut, es geht auch bei den meisten Rechnern ohne Probleme, jedoch passiert es immer mal wieder, dass ohne ersichtlichen Grund das Netzlaufwerk verbinden nicht mehr geht. Alle Rechner sind identisch aufgebaut und konfiguriert und das Problem triit mal auf und dann wieder nicht. Ein Problem von der Seite des Servers besteht nicht.

Was mache ich falsch oder woran kann das liegen?

Schon mal Dank im Voraus


----------



## gothic ghost (12. Juni 2004)

Hi,
werden die IP's über DHCP verteilt ? wenn ja, kann sowas vorkommen
da die IP's temporär vergeben werden und somit die 
Netzlaufwerkverbindung nicht mehr stimmt.


----------



## PrometheusXlc (12. Juni 2004)

Kenne mich mit der Materie noch nicht so gut aus. Die IPs sind statisch. Wie weiß ich, dass die über DCHP verteilt sind. Und wenn ja, kann ich sie anders vergeben?


----------



## gothic ghost (12. Juni 2004)

Na ja, wenn sie statisch sind weißt du daß sie nicht über DHCP verteilt
werden. also, es kein DHCP Server gibt.
Sind die Rechner den alle zur gleichen Zeit an ?
Ähm, welches Netzlaufwerk meinst du eigentlich ? eins auf dem Server ?
oder untereinander ?


----------

